# 6th Annual Layitlow picnic Saturday June 30th 2012



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

heres the flyer for the 6th annual layitlow picnic coming up in june.. its open to all clubs, solo riders and there families. 

this is a family event and every year it gets bigger and better. last year we had clubs at the park as early as 6 a.m!! so if your planning on rolling deep to this one, make sure and get there early! parking spaces are limited and are first come-first served! 


pm me or use the email on the flyer for any questions. vendors welcome










thank you to everyone who shows up every year to make this happen, we don't do it for the trophies or fame. we do it for the love of the lifestyle.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

SUNDAY FEB 26TH IS THE LOW RIDER Q IN THE PAR IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE MODESTO FILL THE PARKING LOT UP uffin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

lets round up the troops!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

bump for the 209


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

tttttttttttttt for the 6th annual all car club BBQ,,,


----------



## calidreamz91 (Jun 1, 2011)

CALI DREAMZ C.C will be there early


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks for the support, you guys rolled deep last year


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

Estilo will be there!!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

estilo71merced said:


> Estilo will be there!!!!


whats up ed! give me a call man, havent talked to you guys in a while..


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

Text me ur new # n I'll hit u up 2morrow!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## estilo71merced (Jun 13, 2007)

What's up Luis hit me up!!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

estilo71merced said:


> What's up Luis hit me up!!!!




ttt


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

OH i WILL DEFINATELY BE HERE THIS YEAR


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttttttttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

always a good time @ donnelly park...


----------



## Judith48 (Mar 14, 2012)

If your planning on rolling deep to this one, make sure and get there early!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP.....WICKED RIDAZ..NOR CAL..CC  WILL BE THERE....


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*YEAAA BUDDYYY:thumbsup: LAST YEAR IT GOT PACKED WILL BE THERE...*


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

_*EARLY!*_:yes:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks for the support!! trying to get some magazine coverage to give us some exposure.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Me and Keebs destroyed the parking lot last year,Left bumper holes in that bitch


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Me and Keebs destroyed the parking lot last year,Left bumper holes in that bitch


HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR,,,


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

CHELADAS75 said:


> HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR,,,


Ill try to make it....I love to go out there last year got there late do to some trailer issues but still made it. Ill be hitting lots of shows out in Nor Cal area .... Hope to see u guys this summer


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Ill try to make it....I love to go out there last year got there late do to some trailer issues but still made it. Ill be hitting lots of shows out in Nor Cal area .... Hope to see u guys this summer


hopefull brother!

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> _*EARLY!*_:yes:


MEANS U CANT STAY UP LATE VATO..LIKE USUAL.... SO CRASHOUT AT AROUND 11......:rofl::rofl:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

To the top


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*TTPT...*:biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

getting closer and closer.. only months away.. 

thiis is an open invite to any clubs and solo riders.. all that we ask is that you leave your drama and attitudes at home. our families would appreciate it.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

To the top, gonna be one for the books, make sure you're their and don't miss out!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll be there again I have only missed one since it started.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

bring the wagon richie


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

late night bump


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjxfOD9mWrw&feature=relmfu


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QQnELOazG8


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

bump it up! almost here...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for some summertime fun


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE'LL BE AT THIS PICNIC


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

right on wicked ridaz!!

this is going to be another picnic for the books.. be there or be square!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

bump it up


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

can already smell the ribs and chicken cooking on the grill!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

had a good time in fresno kearney park yesterday,, looking forward to more!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

its coming up sooon!!! whos rollin out?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

damm been hella busy latley,, havent been bumpn up the topic... but its about a month and a half away and im READY!!! always a good time at donnelly park!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP..WICKED RIDAZ..WILL BE THERE QING IT UP....:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

firme bro!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

alright guys so after a busy week and weekend for me, its time to start getting this thank together.. we have had positive feedback from the lowrider community for this years event. we hope that everyone shows up early so they can lock in there spots in the parkl 

first come first served,, we cautioned taped off some parking spots last year and we advise that you do the same if you want to park your club together,, 

got there at 7am last year and already had several clubs lined up since 6.. thats some dedication right there! 

family event, bring your own BBQ, and leave the attitudes at home please. our families will appreciate it.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666MJ


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

TTT GOOD SHOW GETS BETTER AND BEETER R THEIR GOING TO BE HOPERS OUT THIER.......... I WILL BE THEIR AGAIN I NO HOP BUT LOVE THE HOPPERS


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for the continued support.. We usually have a few hoppers come thru and put on a good show for the gente.. Maybe we can get a few to roll out this year again, any takers out there?


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

559 karlo for sure


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

the 559karlo has been a hit for the past few years @ donnelly park! thanks for the support brother!

anyone else gonna swang???


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT looks good


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

559karlo said:


> 559 karlo for sure


car performed great at the Socios show homie!!!


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

its now june and the countdown begins!! i look forward to this event every year..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

saturday bump


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for turlockkkkk


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cant wait


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

the 30th will be here before you know it!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

getting the list for the BBQ lined up..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

UP UPUP


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

TrueOGcadi said:


> car performed great at the Socios show homie!!!


Thanks


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

CHELADAS75 said:


> the 559karlo has been a hit for the past few years @ donnelly park! thanks for the support brother!
> 
> anyone else gonna swang???


No problem.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

its coming up!! feedback on the streets has been good,, gonna be another one not to miss


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Save me a spot cheladas


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Save me a spot cheladas


you bringin the wagon?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CHELADAS75 said:


> heres the flyer for the 6th annual layitlow picnic coming up in june.. its open to all clubs, solo riders and there families.
> 
> this is a family event and every year it gets bigger and better. last year we had clubs at the park as early as 6 a.m!! so if your planning on rolling deep to this one, make sure and get there early! parking spaces are limited and are first come-first served!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I know this is gonna be off the hook!!!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

bumppppppp


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

para arriva for the "layitlow happening" in about 2 weeks donnelly park is gonna be off the hook!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whos BBQ'n what that day??

we gonna do up some tri-tips and some BBQ chicken,,,


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

CHELADAS75 said:


> you bringin the wagon?


No but we are taking some cars this year.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> No but we are taking some cars this year.


sounds good richie. see you there!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

CHELADAS75 said:


> whos BBQ'n what that day??
> 
> we gonna do up some tri-tips and some BBQ chicken,,,


Watup homie, long time no see, you know L.I.F.E will be there again.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Watup homie, long time no see, you know L.I.F.E will be there again.


what up joe! been on chiil mode for a lil bit, but about to come back and represent in the near future! and hell yeah we will see you guys out there on the 30th!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*just confirmed coverage by lowrider magazine! dont want to miss out!*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT for the 209!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We will be there fosho


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> We will be there fosho


You won't


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

559karlo said:


> You won't


Do I hear a hop??????????:run:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> We will be there fosho


Wasn't the same with out you there last year:no:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Good morning jente!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Can't wait taking 2 hoppers this year my car n a street car all chrome undies..... Should be fun save us a spot .....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Can't wait taking 2 hoppers this year my car n a street car all chrome undies..... Should be fun save us a spot .....


nice!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I'll match u my hopper and a street car as well fuck it maybe Jeff


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

about a week away,, lets put it down!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> I'll match u my hopper and a street car as well fuck it maybe Jeff


Ya jeffs ride would be perfect. N my single against your double


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for next saturday!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Theres gonna be alot of TRAFFIC see everyone there.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Q-vo Trino see you guys out there!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Gettin closer!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

4 more days till Saturday! 

Guys please get there early to get your parking and also picnic areas. Everything is first come-first served. My advice is to have someone show up early and save ur spots. And once you come in and park, don't leave lol. It seems like for the past 2 years people have been having to park out in the street because they showed up later..


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What time u showing up cheladas.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Save us some space


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Richie at 730..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

ALWAYS A GREAT TURN OUT.......BUMP FOR THIS HAPPENING:wave:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

CHELADAS75 said:


> 4 more days till Saturday!
> 
> Guys please get there early to get your parking and also picnic areas. Everything is first come-first served. My advice is to have someone show up early and save ur spots. And once you come in and park, don't leave lol. It seems like for the past 2 years people have been having to park out in the street because they showed up later..


whats up cheladas hey my sister and bruther in law going to save traffic a spot she saves it for me every year she will be driving a black pt cruiser or a marron honda that going to be traffic so watch out for her thanks she should be there by six.....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Almost here


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Yup yup


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

cook1970 said:


> whats up cheladas hey my sister and bruther in law going to save traffic a spot she saves it for me every year she will be driving a black pt cruiser or a marron honda that going to be traffic so watch out for her thanks she should be there by six.....


Right on cook yeah bro she was there posted up last year hella early lol.. It's gonna be off the hook again this year, only a few more days away!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ANTDOGG said:


> ALWAYS A GREAT TURN OUT.......BUMP FOR THIS HAPPENING:wave:


What up big ant long time no see homeboy!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

see you homies in turlock.........:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll be leaving at 6 save me 3 spots cheladas hey what do I take cabron.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> I'll be leaving at 6 save me 3 spots cheladas hey what do I take cabron.


Whatever you guys want to throw on the grill,,lo que quieran guey.. We have the grill and a couple big ice chest.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Only a few days away! Looking forward to seeing everyone out there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Ya mero Es el mero dia! Listos !!


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Bump this bitch. Underground Kustomz will be there in full effect this year.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Tomorrow is the day..


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

CHELADAS75 said:


> Ya mero Es el mero dia! Listos !!


Listos bro, its q time


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Gettin everything ready tonight, il be at the park by 630.. See everyone out there. Drive safe


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Chelada save us fishfolk some spots por favor


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Chelada save us fishfolk some spots por favor


Best thing is to get there early bro.. Hella people been hittin me up about saving spots, see everyone out there, time for some rest !


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

dammmmmm..... thank you all for coming out to support yet another sucessful picnic! even tho there was other functions going on today we still showed strong and come together to have a firme ass time! thanks to all the clubs and riders that came from out of town. hope you guys had a safe trip home and that you enjoyed yourselves!

im looking to make some changes for next year, so time to start planning for the 7th annual!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHELADAS75 said:


> dammmmmm..... thank you all for coming out to support yet another sucessful picnic! even tho there was other functions going on today we still showed strong and come together to have a firme ass time! thanks to all the clubs and riders that came from out of town. hope you guys had a safe trip home and that you enjoyed yourselves!
> 
> im looking to make some changes for next year, so time to start planning for the 7th annual!


:thumbsup:WICKED RIDAZ CC..HAD A FIRME TIME BRO....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR....KEEPING IT..LOW N SLOW....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

fuck I miss this one:yessad: had to work, but my family was there:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

THANK YOU TO DAISY MORQUECHO FOR SPENDING HER TIME AND BRINGING HER MODELS OUT FOR THE DAY TO TAKE SOME FLICKS.. I WILL POST MORE PICS AS THEY ARE UPLOADED. MEANWHILE FEEL FREE TO ADD HER ON FACEBOOK, FREELANCE PHOTOGRAPHER FOR ANY KIND OF EVENT, BIG OR SMALL.
http://www.facebook.com/morquechosphotography


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

*The pics i took are on Pics by Callejero *

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/305706-pictures-callejero-30.html


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Any video of the hop?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> *The pics i took are on Pics by Callejero *
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/305706-pictures-callejero-30.html


Good lookin out richie! Thanks to you and the rest of the Fresno Click for making the 5 hour drive lmao jk


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

My first year attending the layitlow picnic, didn’t get a chance to meet everyone but meet a lot of you.. had a good time..uffin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

NITE*LIFE had a great time out there with everyone! We put it down on the Q and kicked it with a lot of homies!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------

